

The 'pre Arc' Arc (a.k.a. 'rep') - dpapathanasiou
http://sean-ross.blogspot.com/2008/02/pre-arc-arc.html

======
abstractbill
Seeing that sawfish was using a Lisp was the thing that convinced me Lisp was
never going to go away and I should start using it again.

------
pg
Sig is a subset of apropos.

